# Difference between FWD and AWD



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

Turns out that D2 and HOTBITS make coilovers for the X-Trail but they state that their coilovers are for the AWD X-Trail, while my Indonesian version X-Trail is FWD. 

Would this cause an installation/fitment problems? It shouldn't matter right? Let me know.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

From what I saw in the Soth African parts catalog (and around the net) the spring/shock assemblies in FWD and AWD gasoline X-Trails are the same. The diesels do appear to have different springs for the added weight of the six speed manual and diesel engine.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Perfect! That's exactly the info of what I am looking for. Anyway, in case anyone cares, D2 (Taiwan) and Hotbits (Malaysia) make coilovers for the X-trail. The D2 one has gotten bad reviews from other folks who have purchased them for their cars (not necessarily Xtrail owners), but the Hotbits one have gotten rave reviews (there are plenty of high perf. cars like the Skyline in Malaysia racing around with the hotbits stuff)....


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hi Jon, how much for coilovers from Hotbits? Any contact information? Any chance we can have say a group buy for a cheaper price? Terranismo seems interested, too. Maybe some other people in the forum would be?

Thanks!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Hi Jon, how much for coilovers from Hotbits? Any contact information? Any chance we can have say a group buy for a cheaper price? Terranismo seems interested, too. Maybe some other people in the forum would be?
> 
> Thanks!


Well I live in singapore and i know the location where u guys can get hotbits suspensions...trying to Link up with Jon 2 see when can he come over to have a look....FYI thats where i got my K&N for a low low $75 sing...which is very cheap... :thumbup: it roughly costs $1k+ sing dollars...from the last time i checked it out


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

When you guys find out how much the coilovers are from Singapore, please let me know. I have friends there who might be able to get it for me. Thanks so much in advance!!


Sergei_dekker said:


> Well I live in singapore and i know the location where u guys can get hotbits suspensions...trying to Link up with Jon 2 see when can he come over to have a look....FYI thats where i got my K&N for a low low $75 sing...which is very cheap... :thumbup: it roughly costs $1k+ sing dollars...from the last time i checked it out


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> Well I live in singapore and i know the location where u guys can get hotbits suspensions...trying to Link up with Jon 2 see when can he come over to have a look....FYI thats where i got my K&N for a low low $75 sing...which is very cheap... :thumbup: it roughly costs $1k+ sing dollars...from the last time i checked it out


hi Sergei,
would you mind telling where to get the K&N for a 2004 X-Trail and maybe CAI?


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

stonie said:


> hi Sergei,
> would you mind telling where to get the K&N for a 2004 X-Trail and maybe CAI?


 go to speedworks and find Mr loo....the address is:
Guan hua warehouse building
85 genting lane,#03-04 singapore 349569
u can call him at 67437288,67434988 or his hp at 98160118
hope this helps man

oh yea the Pivot volt stab he sells is also freaking reasonable...about 105 i think might be even lesser now


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> go to speedworks and find Mr loo....the address is:
> Guan hua warehouse building
> 85 genting lane,#03-04 singapore 349569
> u can call him at 67437288,67434988 or his hp at 98160118
> ...


Thanks for the info. Will pay him a visit next week. By the way, is this voltage stabilizer really usefull? I have my doubts.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

stonie said:


> Thanks for the info. Will pay him a visit next week. By the way, is this voltage stabilizer really usefull? I have my doubts.


well i am using it....find that my bass is more stronger compared to previously and idling is smoother....


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> well i am using it....find that my bass is more stronger compared to previously and idling is smoother....


IC, thanks.
So, no impact on the fuel consumption. I never believed that this will work, but a more stable voltage, yes that is ok.


----------

